# LOS ANGELES | Wrapper Tower | 230ft | 12 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Eric Owen Moss' Creative Office Tower *



> The Eric Owen Moss designed (W)rapper tower is nothing more than a proposal with a stupid name at this point, but developer Samitaur Constructs has nonetheless created a promotional video for their creative office project. Although standing just 12 stories, high floor-to-ceiling heights would result in a building over 200 feet tall. The tower would feature a "continuous system of curvilinear ribbons," allowing for open 15,000 square foot floors, completely free of columns. (W)rapper would utilize an existing bike path to provide direct pedestrian access to the Metro Expo Line's La Cienega/Jefferson Station. Just down the street from Samitaur's project, Cumulus Media recently put the KLOS/KABC radio broadcast facility up for sale. The 10-acre site, located just east of the Culver City border, is one of the largest development opportunities on the Westside. Turning the broadcast facility into a mixed-use community could provide the necessary catalyst for a more urban West Adams neighborhood.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks like a poopsicle


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

blackcat23 said:


> http://buildinglosangeles.blogspot.com/2014/07/whoa-eric-owen-moss-expo-adjacent-tower.html
> 
> Surprisingly, plans have been filed with LADBS for the proposed Eric Owen Moss tower next to La Cienega/Jefferson Station. 12 stories/230', 150k sq ft of office.


....


----------

